# Malware question.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Can visiting this site and doing the keystrokes and motions needed to move the spider around and double clicking the mouse to give it bugs to eat bring malware to ones computer? I do run a live anti-virus/w firewall and also Ad-aware. 

I've not visited the site so enter it only at your own risk.
http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/

I guess I am also asking about the SWF files in general as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

That site looks fine to me.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks crispin! It sounds like it would be fun to play around with for a bit.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats really disgusting, but probably not going to hurt your computer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I liked the snake game better -- but couldn't get above 3000 pts. This could really be addictive.


----------

